# How do you get rid of hissing noise in speakers?????



## el_padrino81 (May 18, 2004)

i previously had infinity speakers with a mtx 4 channel amp and everything worked fine. i changed the amp to a alpine 4ch and now i got a hissing noise from all speakers. i bought new alpine type R speakers and the hissing noise is still there.
If i lower the volume all the way with the engine off the noise is still there.
Im also using stinger rca cables which seem to be high quality ones.
What can i do to get rid of this annoying noise???
Thanks


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

make sure the you grounded and tuned the amp properly.
how are the wires run? are the power wires run on the same side as the speaker and RCA wires? what gauge power/ground wires did you use? what kind of amp is it? who did all the tuning? if it was you, how did you do it?


----------



## el_padrino81 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (tdawg21)*

i ran the rca cable seperate from the power cable.
the power cable is run on the same side as the front speakers.
i have the rear speakers hooked up directly to the amp 2 feet away and it still makes the noise.
the amp is alpine mrp f550 4 channel, 90rms x 4, speakers are 100W rms each.
Tuning, put gains to zero, deck volume 3/4 up, raised the gains about 3/4 which was enough for me.
gonna check power/ground gauge tommorow, what gauge should they be???


----------



## el_padrino81 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (el_padrino81)*

i rewired it and put the power wire seperate from the rca cables and i still have the noise.
i was able to reduce it by having the gain at half way.
is there some sort of filter i can use to get rid of this hissss????


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (el_padrino81)*

yes....I had this same problem in my Mazda and had a car stereo place put the same 4 channel amp that was in two other vehicles that is in my Jetta had the same problem in my Mazda and could never figure out why. The only thing I could figure out was the alternator needed to be upgraded.
Other then that I bought a line input noise reducer off eBay and only bought it for one channel and made the noise disappear by 75%. The rest of the noise was in the rear channel but never got around to buying another filter then bought the Jetta. I put in the same amp in this car and guess what? No noise.


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (BriGreentea)*

make sure you the area that is grounded is sanded and clear of any dirt. If you have a sufficient ground and solid power connection and continue to have the noise you can get a ground loop isolator.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (NesQuik)*

yep, make sure you have a *GOOD* ground. they way i tune my gain on the amp, i drop the gain to 0 put up the gain on the head unit 80% and i raise the gain on the amp a little before they distort. after that i stop playing the music and put the gain up a little more, about less than an 1/8. *this is my method and i am not saying that it will fix you hiss sound* i feel like you gain is to high on the amp.


----------



## surfmore72 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

you could try grounding your head unit to the same ground as the amp... just use a random piece of wire to try it out first... then if it works you can get a better wire, solder the connection and run it under the carpet... your amp ground should be at least the same gauge as your amps power wire


----------

